# 2008 Bow Kill



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Quartering away shot, got one lung but just a little high. 3.5 miles later after tracking him for 6 hours we found him at 4:00 a.m. right before the snow started to fall. One strong deer.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

way to be persistent and keep after him, nice buck btw


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow, I thought mine went far! Crazy! Nice work!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow... Was that your deer Josh?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

That's crazy that they can still go that far with an arrow in them!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice buck. glad you found him


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Great job man......Nice deer.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice Deer JJ. Whats he going to score? Nice typical rack. :thumb:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow. Nice deer. Congrats!!! :beer:


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

Sweet buck! Who shot him? Since you've filled your bow tag now do you know any good spots to find a nice buck. I have seen tons of does everytime I've been out with my bow and haven't seen a buck yet. :roll: Although I have seen three different moose.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

The bionic buck... He's going to look good on the wall. Congrats Josh...


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice buck, congrats.. :beer:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice buck, way to keep after him and find him!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

cgreeny said:


> Nice Deer JJ. Whats he going to score? Nice typical rack. :thumb:


Around 125 or a little better


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Wow... Was that your deer Josh?


Yeap it is...


----------



## shareyourgum (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm so happy for you, you finally got what you wanted. :lol:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

joshua.jeffreys said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... Was that your deer Josh?
> ...


Nice! Whats w/ the Go-T!!! I'm here and ready to do some huntin dude!!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--Nice work Josh, great buck and picture!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey I need to borrow your horse-shoe for the next couple days.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

deerslayer80 said:


> Hey I need to borrow your horse-shoe for the next couple days.


ok lol


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be a nice christmas for you after all, nice work.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice deer.


----------

